# Considering this amp



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

and wanted to know if anyone has any input. Thanks. 

http://reviews.cnet.com/amplifiers-...a-7707-multichannel/4505-7871_7-32576587.html


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Adcom has made many excellent Amplifiers over the years. Their GFA-555 was Designed by Nelson Pass and received rave Reviews for its price from Stereophile and many other Publications. As did the Pass Designed GFA-535 and other Models.

In truth, I have not read very much about Adcom in recent years. To the point where I have wondered if they are even still in business. I would definitely make sure the Company is going strong if purchasing new.

Otherwise, Parasound makes some excellent Amplifiers in that price range. In addition, Emotiva offers excellent value and has a legion of fans as well. And that is but the tip of the iceberg. 

What is your max budget? Also, is 7 Channels mandatory or just for future planning?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Jungle Jack! That is why I posted here to get the info you gave me. I currently have 6 channels preferring the single surround back to having both. I have a Pioneer Elite SC 25 and love it so far but I would like to upgrade my amp. I currently have an old as the hills proceed 2 channel amp that I use for my center channel but I was interested actually in a 5 channel amp to run my front and rears. I am trying to do some forward thinking so to speak because, at some point, I will upgrade my front speakers. I have the polk lsi bookshelf speakers and would like to get some tower speakers although I am not sure what yet. You may have some suggestions there too. Most of my setup is 15 yrs old but the digital and hi def world have given me the fever to make some needed changes. Anyway, I will check out the brands you listed and go from there. I am totally open to advice because I want to get the best for the money. That price range in the link is okay but I will consider all suggestions. Thanks so much for your help. 

Robin


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Robin,
What kind of Amplifier do you own? In truth, there have not been massive changes in Class AB Amplifiers in the ensuing years. However, adding a 5 Channel Amplifier really might give you some added power.

That being said, you have a quality AVR so unless you are having shutdowns or lack of dynamics at reference level, you really might be fine. 

If getting new Speakers, that might change the equation depending on what you purchase. I definitely recommend going to audition some Speakers and see what you like. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Consumer amps have their place, but pro amps give you the dynamics of a real theater with a little less cost.

http://www.zzounds.com/item--YAMP2500S 4 of those can drive any speaker you buy and open you to JTR's and true theater quality Surrounds. 

They may not have the ole 12v triggers, but it's a small price to pay for unlimited dynamics and flexibility.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
And Pro Amps have their place as well. Unfortunately, not many are 5 Channel which is what the OP wants.
Now something like Bryston's 9B-SST2 would be incredible, but is quite costly.

With Emotiva's Amplifiers currently on sale, the XPA-5 is available for an awesome price. And again, Parasound makes several excellent 5 Channel Amplifiers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

JJ, I was just looking at the xpa-5. Isiberian, I watch alot of movies [blu rays now] and have begun to listen to sacd's if that helps nail down exactly what I need. I do plan to go check out some speakers probably this fall and see what I like. Thanks guys for being so helpful. I can't believe how all this has changed over the past 20 yrs. It's a new world and a fun one to experience. 


Robin


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I can speaker for Parasound as well. I had a 5ch, 85W amp a few years back. Did a great job and sounded much louder than the 85W would lead you to believe.

Emotiva and Adcom have great reputations as well.

My current 5ch amp is an older Outlaw 1050.


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

If music listening is important to you at all along with the movies, go with an emotiva, or parasound, or look at rotel. I have a rotel 1075, 125 watts x 5. Right now and it is great for H/T though for a new amp I would recommend the Emotiva line. It is refreshing to see that someone here realizes there is more to this than yamaha or onkyo. Nothing against those products either. I own an onkyo amp, it is a nice unit.


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I have decided to go with the emotiva xpa-5. I love everything I have read about them along with the fact that I don't have to sell my pancreas to get one. Lol


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a Pass Designed Adcom GFA-2535 and I love it. I love the blue lights on the Emotiva's. 

Matt


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Good decision for the reasons stated, you will be needing that pancreas. And Matt i have had 3 2535s at different times in the past 7 years, they are great amps and you really don't hear much about them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think that you will enjoy it. And remember, Emotiva offers an excellent Return Policy so if it does not make a huge difference over your Pioneer, do not be afraid to return it.

Your current Speakers should be fine for your SC-25 and plenty for your XPA-5. Only if you choose to purchase hard to drive new Speakers that you might want an even more powerful Amplifier. However 97% of the Speakers out there will be just fine with the XPA-5.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

JJ, as a result of one of your posts, I am considering the paradigms although I'm not sure which yet. I know I want floor standing speakers but I'd like to hear them. We have a dealer about an hour up the road and I plan to check them out. I mainly do home theater but have really become a fan of sacd music. Which would you recommend me listening to? Another option I have is focals. I have a dealer close by who is also a very good friend so I may check them out too. That is what I have in my car. This stuff is addicting. Lol


Robin


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

z06gal said:


> JJ, as a result of one of your posts, I am considering the paradigms although I'm not sure which yet. I know I want floor standing speakers but I'd like to hear them. We have a dealer about an hour up the road and I plan to check them out. I mainly do home theater but have really become a fan of sacd music. Which would you recommend me listening to? Another option I have is focals. I have a dealer close by who is also a very good friend so I may check them out too. That is what I have in my car. This stuff is addicting. Lol
> 
> 
> Robin


Robin,
Both make great Speakers. I personally prefer Focal's. This is primarily due to their fantastic Inverted Dome Tweeter. Truly is one of the best High Frequency Transducers in the World.

However, Speakers are a personal decision and definitely recommend checking out both to decide which you prefer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks JJ. I called my friend a little bit ago and talked to him about the chorus 800's I believe they are called. Their reviews are excellent. They should sound very nice with the xpa-5. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Chorus are not very difficult to drive so the combination of the XPA-5 with them should be fantastic. Combined with your Mirage Subwoofer, it really should be a nice sounding setup.

I would also check out Audiogon for used Focal's. The Elektra Line sounds fantastic. Especially the Beryllium Tweeter Models. They do cost a good bit more, but sound amazing. My Brother recently sold his Magneplanar 3.6's he uses in his 2 Channel Setup to switch to Focal Elektra 1037BE's. They sound absurdly good.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

JJ, 

I spent a good amount of time reading the reviews on the chorus line and the elektra line and it sounds like either would be well worth it. I know it's different but the focals in my car along with their sub is unreal clean and crisp. I'll check out Audiogon as well. Thanks. 


Robin


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In my previous Car, I gutted the Bose System and had Focal 165K2 Component Sets in the Front and Rear with a JL Audio 12W7 Prowedge with JL Audio Amplification. I desperately miss it.

I thought seriously about switching it over to my Infiniti M45, but it really was a daunting prospect as the Sound System is integrated into the Navigation and everything else. The only thing I listen to in my Car now is BBC Radio on XM. After having a real system in your Car, it is hard to listen to Music with a Bose Car System.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

JJ, I simply cannot handle bose in any aspect. Their car audio is so bad until I can't take it. Lol I am way too spoiled when it comes to car and home audio. The thing that amazes me about the focals in my car is they seem to keep getting better and better. I bet the home speakers will be like that too. My dealer just called me to ask me details about my setup along with the size of the room. He said they will look at that and make some recommendations and then I will listen to them to decide. Years ago I had aerials and they were very nice speakers. I'm hoping these will sound at least that good if not better. Thanks for all your help. 

Robin


----------

